# What do you do when A fellow driver does not tip you?



## UberLou

Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years. 

I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip. 

What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?

Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider. 

UberLou


----------



## Maderacopy

Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


----------



## UberLou

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


As a rider I always use Lyft because I do not carry cash nor like to. If I have cash on me I will take an Uber mostly because there are more drivers in my market and they get there quicker.


----------



## UberLou

As a side note I have a Square reader and signs posted in two places on my car. The no cash is not a valid reason for those drivers who rode with me.


----------



## Coachman

I don't even look at the rider's rating when I get the request. I don't have the luxury of turning down requests the way some drivers seem to do.


----------



## tradedate

I didn't know about the three digit vs. two digit thing. That being said, you could be picking up a driver that is relatively new and still drinking the Uber "no need to tip" Kool-Aid. Not every driver is on this forum.


----------



## UberLou

tradedate said:


> I didn't know about the three digit vs. two digit thing. That being said, you could be picking up a driver that is relatively new and still drinking the Uber "no need to tip" Kool-Aid. Not every driver is on this forum.


That is why I asked the question, What would you do?


----------



## wk1102

I'd let it slide... after all he's as broke as me if he's driving for uber


----------



## Bill Collector

UberLou said:


> As a side note I have a Square reader and signs posted in two places on my car. The no cash is not a valid reason for those drivers who rode with me.


Curious what the sign says... Thinking about ordering square myself.


----------



## Thatendedbadly

UberLou said:


> As a side note I have a Square reader and signs posted in two places on my car. The no cash is not a valid reason for those drivers who rode with me.


Claiming that they 'never carry cash' isn't a valid excuse for anyone, have had at least several pax tell me that. It's their *choice* not to carry cash. Unless they live under a rock I can think of many situations where cash tips are customary, tell that to the guy hauling your luggage up to your room from hotel reception. People that use that excuse are just cheapskates that are loathe to admit it.


----------



## UberLou

Bill Collector said:


> Curious what the sign says... Thinking about ordering square myself.


I have a swipe reader and a Bluetooth square reader, they both came with signs. I posted one in the corner of my front passengers side windshield and on the rear passenger side window. This ensures everyone that rides with me sees it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

I tip my drivers every time....if I have cash on me I use Screwber....if I dont I use Lyft and tip on the app....every time my tips are 100% of the total sometime 200 and 300% ... I had one driver pick me up after i was in the hospital for 4 days after my heart attack...the poor guy, I know I stunk to high heaven and I kept apologizing.....I had a 20 in my pocket and I gave it to him to go get his car cleaned and then tipped him 200% on the app (it was lyft)

I felt horrible for doing that to him but had no choice getting home...screwber was surging at 4.0 ... lol


----------



## JimS

Who wants to mess with the time it takes to run a square transaction - driver or rider - for $2-$5?


----------



## UberLou

JimS said:


> Who wants to mess with the time it takes to run a square transaction - driver or rider - for $2-$5?


I can complete a transaction in 30 seconds easy bro, it takes little time and little effort. Especially if you use Apple, Samsung, or Android Pay.


----------



## JimS

When Android Pay took over from Google pay, half my cards stopped working. Samsung pay doesn't accept any of my cards.

I didn't want to hassle with using my Uber App phone for a square terminal, but I keep the reader in my car. Now that I also carry a tablet, I can make it a bit easier.

Tried Vugo, but the ads repeat every 2 minutes, and the destination feature is pointless as there is no localized advertising. Just another screen to tap.


----------



## UberLou

I've had people send me a PayPal and even PoP Money right from their account using my email address. If they want to tip me that bad I won't stop them.


----------



## tradedate

UberLou said:


> That is why I asked the question, What would you do?


Its subjective, depends on my overall assessment of the person. They won't get 5 stars, for sure. If they are a new driver and seemed to not know any better, I'd probably 4 star them.

If our conversation leads in a direction that indicates that they should know better, they will be rated more severely.


----------



## Santa

UberLou said:


> I can complete a transaction in 30 seconds easy bro, it takes little time and little effort. Especially if you use Apple, Samsung, or Android Pay.


If you are up for it, you should make a forum thread under Tips, giving the steps and methods you use for accepting tips.
That would be awesome man.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberLou said:


> The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers?


I always did wonder why my rating shows up as two digits, only. I did sign up as a rider under an e-Mail address that is different from my Uber Taxi and UberX e-Mail address. I signed on to Uber Taxi, first. When I signed on to UberX, the Uber people told me that I would need a different e-Mail address for that account. When I signed on as a rider, I assumed that I needed yet another e-Mail address. Which answers my question; "Would my Uber Taxi or UberX rating show?" Both ratings are close, but they are not the same. The answer is "neither".

I would just let the eight drivers go without my saying anything. They can complain to Uber just as any other user can.



Maderacopy said:


> I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


Uber considers "tipping not necessary" a selling point.



UberLou said:


> As a side note I have a Square reader and signs posted in two places on my car. The no cash is not a valid reason for those drivers who rode with me.


I have a terminal from when I accepted cards in the cab before the City mandated it. The District tells me that I can not use my own terminal (that MUST be illegal). I do use it when the customer goes out of the City (unless it is Uber Taxi or he pays cash. I had THREE cash fares out of thirteen, to-day, THAT is unusual). If I am going to drive UberX that day, I take the terminal from the cab and have it in the UberXmobile. I will process a transaction for a dollar or two. The processor will put it into my bank account, no problem.



wk1102 said:


> I'd let it slide... after all he's as broke as me if he's driving for uber


Thank you for my laugh of the evening. That earned you my "like".


----------



## SanPedroLover

I've had most of the Uber/Lyft drivers I've picked up tip me either with cash or thru the Lyft app. Havent given that many rides to Uber/Lyft drivers though.

Only had a couple of them (one current & one former driver) not leave me a tip.

Just got a $5 tip from a disgruntled Uber driver near my neighborhood tonight. Made sure to thank him and show appreciation and of course...5 star rating for him!


----------



## Coachman

I've given rides to two people who confessed that they were uber drivers. Both tipped me $2.00.


----------



## Greguzzi

Happened only once. I rewarded him with a shiny star!


----------



## Tony Neo

wow is that true? I never knew extra rating digit means it's a driver. I picked up a couple just now, the wife requested the ride and had 3 digit rating. She didn't mention anything for driving with Uber. No tip, and didn't rate me.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberLou said:


> As a side note I have a Square reader and signs posted in two places on my car. The no cash is not a valid reason for those drivers who rode with me.


Consider getting a free Venmo account and posting your venmo name. It's getting very popular with the under 30 crowd. It is so much easier on them then going through the swiping process and they will feel safer. It's a paypal product.


----------



## UberLou

RamzFanz said:


> Consider getting a free Venmo account and posting your venmo name. It's getting very popular with the under 30 crowd. It is so much easier on them then going through the swiping process and they will feel safer. It's a paypal product.


I will look into that, thanks.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Not having cash is an excuse not to tip. I rarely carry cash and it's not like us drivers order a Uber at the last minute or spontaneously, but regardless I ALWAYS make sure I have cash available. 

I usually know when I have a driver, which there rating will display as X.XX instead of X.X.

The driver that does not tip are the drivers that are telling passengers that tipping is not allowed or they cannot accept a tip or they fall in the category of cheap passengers that love paying $5 for a ride that takes a driver 15+ minutes to complete.


----------



## JimS

Gave a ride to another driver a couple weekends ago. He was wasted and had a hard time keeping his pants over his rear. When he got out, I realized he had a can of beer with him. Definite 1*, but habit hit 5.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Thatendedbadly said:


> Claiming that they 'never carry cash' isn't a valid excuse for anyone, have had at least several pax tell me that. It's their *choice* not to carry cash. Unless they live under a rock I can think of many situations where cash tips are customary, tell that to the guy hauling your luggage up to your room from hotel reception. People that use that excuse are just cheapskates that are loathe to admit it.


I haul my own luggage but then again I make it a practice to fit everything into a carryon and tote； I hate waiting for my luggage at the Carousel + I've experienced lost luggage once. Once was enough.

I do make sure to hit up the atm before I leave the hotel and in between I have the do not disturb sign. I'm a neat freak so the maids never worry about me; they initially are wary but then they see the room and how I keep it and they just coast by and leave a bucket of fresh supplies at my door.

OP, I would make the convo in the beginning, and if they don't leave tip, treat them as u would any pax that doesn't leave tip...though I don't believe in the 1* auto if no tip but that's your prerogative


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Square has a new reader I'd love to have. I does Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, contactless and the new chip cards. The bummer is that you have to fork out $49 for it.





Think that's too expensive? Paypal wants $149 for a similar device. You get a $100 rebate if you process $3,000 in 90 days (yeah, like that's going to happen, lmao). Sheez, now they charge $14.00 for their magnetic card reader (which will soon be obsolete). They sent that to me for free.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


I have had about 8 Uber drivers ( local) ride with me.
They all tip.
Have had about 5-6 out of state Uber drivers ride (tourists,vacation) they all tip.


----------



## tohunt4me

wk1102 said:


> I'd let it slide... after all he's as broke as me if he's driving for uber


When they go to a store, I shut off app. Free ride back if I feel like taking a break.


----------



## UberLou

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Square has a new reader I'd love to have. I does Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, contactless and the new chip cards. The bummer is that you have to fork out $49 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think that's too expensive? Paypal wants $149 for a similar device. You get a $100 rebate if you process $3,000 in 90 days (yeah, like that's going to happen, lmao). Sheez, now they charge $14.00 for their magnetic card reader (which will soon be obsolete). They sent that to me for free.


Got mine! It paid for itself the first weekend I had it. I deal with a lot of college kids in Kennesaw, GA and when they realized they could tip me using Apple Pay they thought it was so cool that they could use their technology.

As a side note it also makes me sad how broke College Kids tip better than well off adults! LOL.


----------



## nplyftcp

I don't expect tips. But they are definitely appreciated. Have added up for sure.

Last night on my way home I get pinged literally from 2 blocks away from my house(I am about 18minutes away from my house) but this is perfect since I'm on my way home anyways and I assumed the guy wasn't going to go very far. WRONG lol Anyways, I pick him up and he is HAMMMMMMERED and I ask for the destination address and he tells me it, then says "sorry for the late long ride man, but I tip good." I drive him 13miles directly north of my house, I drop him off, and he tipped $1 LOL


----------



## Darrell

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


Because Uber profits nothing from drivers getting a tip so why have it. Uber a greedy company. They lower rates and make you do UberPool without the option to opt out so they can get as many "booking fees" as possible.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Sorry guys... when I take an Uber, I don't tip. The main reason is, I don't keep cash on me. When I take a Lyft $2 everytime . I don't got far enough to tip $5. Don't need cash with Lyft. Love those little buttons $1, $2, $5, (or More $$$$)


----------



## painfreepc

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


Please explain yourself what does not friendly mean to you, I ask this question because 3 weeks ago I finally got a flag in my lyft account that says I am NOT friendly,

Did your drivers say hello to you, did he or she get you from point A to point B safely,

Did you need your driver to tell you some jokes, maybe read the morning news to you..


----------



## UberLou

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Sorry guys... when I take an Uber, I don't tip. The main reason is, I don't keep cash on me. When I take a Lyft $2 everytime . I don't got far enough to tip $5. Don't need cash with Lyft. Love those little buttons $1, $2, $5, (or More $$$$)


If you got into my Uber and saw that I accepted payments via Square would you offer to tip me $2 on the reader? Just asking because these readers are becoming more common in Uber vehicles. At least in my market (Atlanta).


----------



## Guest

Don't take your anger and energy out on other drivers when it's the company that is testing you to see if you have the courage to stand up and fight back. I understand it's hard, we all have to survive but this is what America is about. Exploiting the desperate, they know we won't stand up so we let them take advantage of us.


----------



## Uberweekenddude

TIP BUTTON ADD ON NOW UBER>>>CLIENTS WANT IT SINCE THEY DONT HAVE CHANGE TO FEED US HUNGRY DRIVERS


----------



## Ziggy

UberLou ... perfect timing on your thread. I was thinking earlier today if Travis & the VPs at Uber are tippers outside of Uber. There's no "Tip Button" at Starbucks, most bars or taxis ... I'm willing to wager that Travis & most VPs at Uber tip everyone except for Uber drivers.


----------



## Ziggy

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Square has a new reader I'd love to have. I does Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, contactless and the new chip cards. The bummer is that you have to fork out $49 for it.


Yeah ... I have the Square NFC reader ... works good ... but most pax give me cash tips.


----------



## drive&survive

Yea, I my self use uber and I've always tiped.

One Pax told me that earlier he tried lyft for the first time and didn't like the fact that it had a tip option, according to him,it worries him, makes him uncomfortable.

I have square and I've applied the sticker square provided on all of my windows but most riders just act up, they to me that "I wish there was tiping option in the app", when they can clearly see a sticker that said CC accepted.

My point is some don't like to tip at all, the hate it.


----------



## sicky

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8.


I did not know this. Can anyone else verify that 3 digits vs 2 digits means the rider is also a driver?

I don't disbelieve you UberLou I just would like verification from 1 or 2 more people. If this is the case, I will start looking out for it.

Edit: is there a way to see if a Lyft rider is also a Lyft driver?


----------



## negeorgia

UberLou said:


> Got mine! It paid for itself the first weekend I had it. I deal with a lot of college kids in Kennesaw, GA and when they realized they could tip me using Apple Pay they thought it was so cool that they could use their technology.
> 
> As a side note it also makes me sad how broke College Kids tip better than well off adults! LOL.


Not my experience at all. Over 40 tip, under 30 don't. 90% of my riders are college kids that don't tip here in Athens. I think more would when Lyft gets here, meaning tip option.


----------



## Lnsky

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


The only rationale I can think of as to why Uber doesn't allow a tip option is that they don't get a portion of the tip. To them all it means is that you would have paid $5 more to take that ride and now they are getting screwed out of money they think they earned. But even then if they are that greedy the could still allow tips and take their 30% of it or whatever.

I waited tables in college and I know I always had people to tip out. That was legit. Giving Uber a portion of your tip isn't so idk maybe they are concern about legal ramifications.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Just a bit off topic, but I'm puzzled at all of the posts about not carrying cash. I understand the plastic thing, and I do use a debit or credit card, but not for small purchases, say under twenty dollars. And if I know I will need to tip, as when traveling, I make sure to have the cash on me in small bills. I rarely leave my house with less than $20, usually carry $40 -$100. Maybe it's a generational thing, but the record keeping involved with debiting my checking account for small purchases such as coffee or a hamburger would drive me crazy. I try to anticipate my cash needs weekly and hit the ATM as needed.
If I were to take an Uber I would tip the driver, just as I would a cab driver, my barber, food server, etc. I tip the guy who gives me a ride when I leave my car for service. People who think tipping is not necessary for service providers are ignorant and cheap, IMHO.


----------



## negeorgia

sicky said:


> I did not know this. Can anyone else verify that 3 digits vs 2 digits means the rider is also a driver?
> 
> I don't disbelieve you UberLou I just would like verification from 1 or 2 more people. If this is the case, I will start looking out for it.
> 
> Edit: is there a way to see if a Lyft rider is also a Lyft driver?


The last 2 times I have seen 3 digits, I asked if they were drivers and they both said yes. One only did the minimum for a friend to collect a referral fee and has not driven since. Neither tipped, both were small surge.


----------



## UberLou

Older Chauffeur said:


> Just a bit off topic, but I'm puzzled at all of the posts about not carrying cash. I understand the plastic thing, and I do use a debit or credit card, but not for small purchases, say under twenty dollars. And if I know I will need to tip, as when traveling, I make sure to have the cash on me in small bills. I rarely leave my house with less than $20, usually carry $40 -$100. Maybe it's a generational thing, but the record keeping involved with debiting my checking account for small purchases such as coffee or a hamburger would drive me crazy. I try to anticipate my cash needs weekly and hit the ATM as needed.
> If I were to take an Uber I would tip the driver, just as I would a cab driver, my barber, food server, etc. I tip the guy who gives me a ride when I leave my car for service. People who think tipping is not necessary for service providers are ignorant and cheap, IMHO.


Great input! If I Uber, I carry cash. No cash No Uber I use Lyft. I take care of my own.


----------



## negeorgia

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


Uber states that their research shows that tips are not related to quality of service. They feel the need to protect drivers from being unfairly rewarded.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Maderacopy said:


> Not having a tip button does matter. I took an Uber for the first time this past week while going to dinner and a Lyft coming back to my hotel. I never carry cash. I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time. Taking the Lyft back was much better even though my driver wasn't very friendly I was still able to tip him. I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


I dont understand why you can't carry some singles on you..You carry everything else in your purse.
I believes its just a way not to tip.


----------



## tohunt4me

One of my poor out of state Uber drivers caught airport surge.at 4:30 in the morning.I guess no one was in the bed and breakfast area besides me.
Cost him $70.00.
If I had known he was a driver , I would have tried to keep the rate down for him.
Restart ride out of surge zone ,etc.
He still tipped $10.00

Drivers should get a discount from Uber.


----------



## Lnsky

tradedate said:


> I didn't know about the three digit vs. two digit thing. That being said, you could be picking up a driver that is relatively new and still drinking the Uber "no need to tip" Kool-Aid. Not every driver is on this forum.


In my market it doesn't exist. I picked up a lot of drivers. Some tipped some didn't even after telling me they were drivers but they were never shitty fares. I mean some were minimum hop but they were ready when I got there, we were downtown and I profited from the ride and would get another ping instantly. As a fellow driver I'm not offended by lack of tip so long as you aren't wasting my time.

What type of ride does piss me off? UBER EMPLOYEES!!!!!

Firstly they aren't even paying a cent for the ride. Nope, not one red one. They will make you wait 4:30 seconds and then make a lot of demands whilst doing it.

Now, now, now. I know some of them are legit ghost riders and that is their job, to be as difficult as possible because a rider complained. I've been cleared of numerous complaints this way. The rider doesn't ID as Uber but makes a lot of demands, makes you wait argues with you about route to see if you will blow up.

I'm actually pretty certain I pick up at least 2 Uber employees if I work morning rush hour or evening rush hour a week.

But during my usual driving habits which are bar hours or airport hours I've only picked up a few. Once they know I'm not a problem driver they tell me they work for Uber and we have a decent chat. But they don't tip and them making me wait 4:30 wasn't a drill. Nope not at all. This is how they treat drivers.

They are in fact your worst riders on steroids. I mean I guess they won't assault you but because the service is free for them up to a certain credit limit they will have you take them on errands with multiple stops and wait for them. Not joking. One went to Whole Foods and told me to wait, next stop Central Market and wait, then back down to West 6th were she went into a wine store for 20 minutes. I only waited ten minutes at the other stores but still. It was a gross misappropriation of power.

That was in Decemeber when I first started driving otherwise I wouldn't have gone with it even though she was the station manager. Enough is enough. I hate people that speak out of both sides of their mouth.


----------



## Contuber

So far I gave rides to just 2 guys who called themselves Uber and Lyft drivers. Neither tipped. 

Another woman said she used to be a limo driver and bragged about a $600 tip she received once. I dropped her at the traffic court, she called me "honey" :-D, but didn't tip.


----------



## Adieu

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


hmmm...is the driver & pax rating shared???? well sh!t, if it is, n00bz ought to opt out of a lot of stress by dropping their first $60 on 10x 5star rates w/ min fares


----------



## Adieu

Contuber said:


> So far I gave rides to just 2 guys who called themselves Uber and Lyft drivers. Neither tipped.
> 
> Another woman said she used to be a limo driver and bragged about a $600 tip she received once. I dropped her at the traffic court, she called me "honey" :-D, but didn't tip.


traffic court... hmmm, "used to be" lol


----------



## negeorgia

Lnsky said:


> In my market it doesn't exist. I picked up a lot of drivers. Some tipped some didn't even after telling me they were drivers but they were never shitty fares. I mean some were minimum hop but they were ready when I got there, we were downtown and I profited from the ride and would get another ping instantly. As a fellow driver I'm not offended by lack of tip so long as you aren't wasting my time.
> 
> What type of ride does piss me off? UBER EMPLOYEES!!!!!
> 
> Firstly they aren't even paying a cent for the ride. Nope, not one red one. They will make you wait 4:30 seconds and then make a lot of demands whilst doing it.
> 
> Now, now, now. I know some of them are legit ghost riders and that is their job, to be as difficult as possible because a rider complained. I've been cleared of numerous complaints this way. The rider doesn't ID as Uber but makes a lot of demands, makes you wait argues with you about route to see if you will blow up.
> 
> I'm actually pretty certain I pick up at least 2 Uber employees if I work morning rush hour or evening rush hour a week.
> 
> But during my usual driving habits which are bar hours or airport hours I've only picked up a few. Once they know I'm not a problem driver they tell me they work for Uber and we have a decent chat. But they don't tip and them making me wait 4:30 wasn't a drill. Nope not at all. This is how they treat drivers.
> 
> They are in fact your worst riders on steroids. I mean I guess they won't assault you but because the service is free for them up to a certain credit limit they will have you take them on errands with multiple stops and wait for them. Not joking. One went to Whole Foods and told me to wait, next stop Central Market and wait, then back down to West 6th were she went into a wine store for 20 minutes. I only waited ten minutes at the other stores but still. It was a gross misappropriation of power and against Uber policy.
> 
> That was in Decemeber when I first started during otherwise I wouldn't have gone with it even though she was the station manager. Enough is enough. I hate people that speak out of both sides of their mouth.


What was against Uber policy? They ask if we can wait and we can say yes or no, with or without regrets.


----------



## BurgandyUberVan

I had 1 Uber Driver and he did not tip and I outed him on SherpaShare (Tyler)! He told me had a great day driving with so great tips and he was going out with his buddies that evening. He got 1 star from me. He also drank my water and ate my candy. To brag about the great day he had and then not to tip.


----------



## Adieu

BurgandyUberVan said:


> I had 1 Uber Driver and he did not tip and I outed him on SherpaShare (Tyler)! He told me had a great day driving with so great tips and he was going out with his buddies that evening. He got 1 star from me. He also drank my water and ate my candy. To brag about the great day he had and then not to tip.


name: BurgandyUberVan
...driving: Lyft

maybe you dissed his job and ruined his mood? or perhaps it was all bs, and he was out to pitch referrals - and you were a wasted expense, being ex-Uber already?


----------



## dirtylee

About ghost riders, Dallas office is really obvious about it. Picking up a pax from their building 15 minutes after they close.

I broke out the mints & candy for that one . Got a $50 gift card too.


----------



## negeorgia

BurgandyUberVan said:


> I had 1 Uber Driver and he did not tip and I outed him on SherpaShare (Tyler)! He told me had a great day driving with so great tips and he was going out with his buddies that evening. He got 1 star from me. He also drank my water and ate my candy. To brag about the great day he had and then not to tip.


Why do you hand out water and candy? In over 4100 completed trips, I have had 3 people ask for water. I say no, this is UberX, request select or black for extras.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

Any driver that uses Uber as a rider and doesn't tip should be publicly disembowelled.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

sicky said:


> I did not know this.
> 
> Edit: is there a way to see if a Lyft rider is also a Lyft driver?


There'll be a cheesy picture of the driver with a toxic green background.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

nplyftcp said:


> ..., I drop him off, and he tipped $1 LOL


I just tried the following:

someone said she'd tip up front, so I said , ' can you do that now, so I can start giving amazing 5 star service?" (said with a smile  

(I know, the last part is almost terrible....I was thinking/fumbling on the fly, it was late at night..)

But the tip was great, so I'm starting to think earlier is better.


----------



## Cou-ber

I won't even take uber because I'm not giving my money to scum sucking canker sores who get ridiculously rich off the efforts of far better people than they could ever aspire to be. If I'm with a group who wants to uber, I bail but only after I make sure someone in the uber has a minimum of $10 to tip regardless of the fare.


----------



## RockinEZ

I have driven dozens of people that told me they were drivers. 
They don't tip any more than the average population of pax. 

I figure if you are driving for Uber you are freaking broke anyway. 

Me, I tip 15%. Just like a waiter.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

I tip. i know X driving is a scam. But many drivers don't....why participate in tricking them into a bad deal? Just f'n people over, doesn't seem right...
I tip like 25%. Which is generous, imo.


----------



## negeorgia

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I tip. i know X driving is a scam. But many drivers don't....why participate in tricking them into a bad deal? Just f'n people over, doesn't seem right...
> I tip like 25%. Which is generous, imo.


Agreed, but most things are a scam.


----------



## Holla

Interesting thread.. Weather rider or rider/driver, I do not expect a tip anyway. We all know the reasons why. But more appreciated when they do throw a Abe Lincoln on the armrest..


----------



## colio

I tip every time, but I have never told the driver that I was a driver. I have driven 5 uber drivers and have never been tipped. I didn't do anything to them rating wise.


----------



## Lyftonly

I drive for Lyft I always tip when I use the pax feat. I was feeling sick an my friend called an uber. I felt bad for the poor Sap who looked terribly desperate and was whining about rate cuts down to 65 cents in the IE most of the drive, at the end of the ride I stiffed him. I didn't have cash. But on a positive note my commute was 22miles.


----------



## UberLaLa

I stop my car and unlock the door so they can *get out!* Wait....that's what I already did ending the trip...


----------



## JaredJ

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


The important thing is doing what you can when you can and not sweat the small stuff. Had an outbound flight from LAX at 5am. Lyft was 20 minutes away, Uber was 4. Didn't carry cash but the driver was appreciative of the long fare. Apologized, but we had a nice 45 minute driver/talk. Do what you can when you can. If drivers want to be explicitly tipped they can drive Lyft. This is an e-commerce society. To be fair I asked him if he had Venmo.


----------



## RockinEZ

Twenty bucks in change, never leave home without it. 

How do these idiots think we believe they have no cash?
I always have cash a little cash, and so do they. 
They are saving it for the bartender.


----------



## JaredJ

RockinEZ said:


> Twenty bucks in change, never leave home without it.
> 
> How do these idiots think we believe they have no cash?
> I always have cash a little cash, and so do they.
> They are saving it for the bartender.


Hey Grandpa: debit cards, credit cards, Apple pay, Android pay, venmo, PayPal. Who still transacts with cash? Do you carry a beeper just in case the hospital calls because you happen to play a doctor on TV? Even Russian hookers in North Hollywood take credit cards.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Smh,... No one is asking , "As a rider, if you the driver 1 star them, will it affect there driver rating?"


----------



## JaredJ

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Smh,... No one is asking , "As a rider, if you the driver 1 star them, will it affect there driver rating?"


Because that's a passive aggressive toolish reason to rate someone. Ratings should be used for terrible pax and min fare riders.


----------



## RockinEZ

JaredJ said:


> Hey Grandpa: debit cards, credit cards, Apple pay, Android pay, venmo, PayPal. Who still transacts with cash? Do you carry a beeper just in case the hospital calls because you happen to play a doctor on TV? Even Russian hookers in North Hollywood take credit cards.


Grow up. 
You have $20 on you right now.
You are not too clever if you don't.


----------



## JaredJ

RockinEZ said:


> Grow up.
> You have $20 on you right now.
> You are not too clever if you don't.


I thought he was going to call me "Little Marco" and tell everyone else how we're going to make Uber drivers winners again. No Donald, I don't carry cash. There is literally no point. If I get robbed he can take my Tag Heuer. Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## negeorgia

JaredJ said:


> Because that's a passive aggressive toolish reason to rate someone. Ratings should be used for terrible pax and min fare riders.


Hey, minimum fares are 70% of my business, lol.


----------



## Skyblue6

In Australia , tipping is not customary but whenever I use uber as a passenger I always offe a tip but my drivers never accept it, next time I'll hide it under my butt so they can score it when I get out of the car. 

The drivers I have picked up as passengers never tipped but I assumed gave me good ratings. Either way I always go out of my way for other uber drivers. They might be competition but I know it's just as lean for them as it is for me.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

UberLou said:


> If you got into my Uber and saw that I accepted payments via Square would you offer to tip me $2 on the reader? Just asking because these readers are becoming more common in Uber vehicles. At least in my market (Atlanta).


I know about Square and in a normal business situation I wouldn't have a problem with it. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that. I don't know... it just feels out of place. Again which is why I love Lyft as a passenger and driver.  Cash will always be King. I just don't like carrying cash unless I need too. I was robbed when I was younger (walking to school, they got my cash and I got beat up ). I can't wait till Samsung Pay is everywhere and with all banks. I won't need to carry anything but my phone and drivers license. I can't wait till the DMV makes an app for that too (might never happen but it's good to hope for)


----------



## JuanIguana

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


While I can appreciate the premise of your complaint I can't completely subscribe to the notion that you provide a ride deserving of a tip each and every time. There's nothing in the rule book that says drivers, much less riders, are required to tip a fellow driver. Be thankful for the tips you do receive but never expect one. And get over this whole notion that tips are somehow something a rider should do...and if you can't, then uber off.


----------



## UberLou

JuanIguana said:


> While I can appreciate the premise of your complaint I can't completely subscribe to the notion that you provide a ride deserving of a tip each and every time. There's nothing in the rule book that says drivers, much less riders, are required to tip a fellow driver. Be thankful for the tips you do receive but never expect one. And get over this whole notion that tips are somehow something a rider should do...and if you can't, then uber off.


No one is complaining at least not me. A question was simply posed, what would you do in this situation? I am not sure why someone always has to turn a post into something negative. I simply stated a fact, I had 11 drivers and only 3 tipped. I was seeing what other drivers opinions of this was.

Most drivers complain about not getting tipped yet they themselves may not tip, an observation not a complaint. I do however think is is hypocritical to say one thing and do something else.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Maderacopy said:


> ...I was uncomfortable taking the Uber because I couldn't tip and embarrassed because I didn't think about it ahead of time...I don't understand why Uber does not put a tip button on the app.


Because GUber claims to have "researched" this issue. And they have concluded that peeps such as you are a silent and very small minority, i.e. "Lyft Customers".

They choose to instead appeal to the "vocal majority" of people that subscribe to the theory that, "tipping is an awkward social convention and makes them uncomfortable". Ya know "GUber customers". i.e. Cheapskates.

Your solution Sir is quite simple. Order on the Lyft platform. A very high percentage of cars/drivers are active on both platforms simultaneously. In a busy urban market like the hotel district, you'll literally get the same ride regardless. And can happily choose for yourself if and how much to tip your driver!


----------



## uber fooled

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


Lou know what to do 1


----------



## HotRodriguez75

sicky said:


> I did not know this. Can anyone else verify that 3 digits vs 2 digits means the rider is also a driver?
> 
> I don't disbelieve you UberLou I just would like verification from 1 or 2 more people. If this is the case, I will start looking out for it.
> 
> Edit: is there a way to see if a Lyft rider is also a Lyft driver?


Verified and confirmed however I use a separate rider account. If it is displaying your driver rating, I have always assumed ride ratings are applied to that.

Regardless, I am a 5.0 because I always tip. Not having cash is an excuse. If you are taking a Uber, make sure you have cash. I accept all forms of currency.


----------



## DriverX

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


1 or 2 stars depending on smell.


----------



## DriverX

Thatendedbadly said:


> Claiming that they 'never carry cash' isn't a valid excuse for anyone, have had at least several pax tell me that. It's their *choice* not to carry cash. Unless they live under a rock I can think of many situations where cash tips are customary, tell that to the guy hauling your luggage up to your room from hotel reception. People that use that excuse are just cheapskates that are loathe to admit it.


no doubt, especially when you're obviously picking them up at home. Everyone's got a couple bux laying around the house they could grab on their way out.


----------



## UberLou

Now Lyft is giving incentives for Passengers to tip their drivers. Gotta love that, I have been working Lyft a lot more than Uber lately and I have been using them as a rider. I hope the tides are turning in their favor.


----------



## DriverX

UberLou said:


> Now Lyft is giving incentives for Passengers to tip their drivers. Gotta love that, I have been working Lyft a lot more than Uber lately and I have been using them as a rider. I hope the tides are turning in their favor.


Yeah I switched to Lyft. I onl use uber for surge and gurantees now. F Uber! they are getting the sh*t kicked out of them at the SD airport for sure. Went from 1 hour wait times for a pax to a couple minutes. except during the mornings, the old people that run the dawn patrol haven't figured it out and stopped working the airport. Why would you want to haul someones luggage at these rates, and if you do, might as well be on Lyft.


----------



## Agent99

Skyblue6 said:


> In Australia , tipping is not customary but whenever I use uber as a passenger I always offe a tip but my drivers never accept it, next time I'll hide it under my butt so they can score it when I get out of the car.


The drivers never accept tips largely because Uber has recommended they do this little dance where they turn down the tip but the passenger insists and then the driver finally accepts the tip. I believe that this little dance is perceived by the driver and/or the passenger as too time-consuming and awkward in many cases. The passenger is trying to get out of the car quickly, the driver is blocking the street awkwardly and wants to move his vehicle as soon as possible. The solution is to just put the tip down on the center console as you're walking out.


----------



## USArmy31B30

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


Tipping like any other has to do with a lot of things... Culture, ethnic backgrounds, pax attitude, pax connection with driver, pax ability and many other things, but most importantly, how was the driver's customer service?

You have to break down each and every trip of how you handled each situation. This is going to be hard to prove since we are human after all and we can never repeat what we do with 100% accuracy every time.

If I was an IGNORANT driver who used an U/L and in my home state for instance Los Angeles I made 90,000 dollars last year (roll eyes then vomit) then I went to Bumf$&k Nevada and most of the trips their are actually 2 miles each trip. Then when I asked you how was driving U/L here then you tell me that you make $5 bucks a trip without explaining why, I would probably think you are a lying sack of sh!$ trying to get me to tip you. Then if the driver stated he made 110k a year, I would be pissed you made 6 figure last year!!! LMAO

I would treat each driver the same as any other passengers. 5 stars for tipping pax, 3* long trip/good pax, 1* short trips/no tips no matter how nice they are! Hell, I would ONE STAR my family members if they don't hook me up on short trips! LoL 



nplyftcp said:


> I don't expect tips. But they are definitely appreciated. Have added up for sure.
> 
> Last night on my way home I get pinged literally from 2 blocks away from my house(I am about 18minutes away from my house) but this is perfect since I'm on my way home anyways and I assumed the guy wasn't going to go very far. WRONG lol Anyways, I pick him up and he is HAMMMMMMERED and I ask for the destination address and he tells me it, then says "sorry for the late long ride man, but I tip good." I drive him 13miles directly north of my house, I drop him off, and he tipped $1 LOL


If it was me I would be like, YOU GAVE ME A DOLLAR SIR... Just in case he wanted to tip me a 100 bucks


----------



## amp man

UberLou said:


> I can complete a transaction in 30 seconds easy bro, it takes little time and little effort. Especially if you use Apple, Samsung, or Android Pay.


Jeezus, 30 seconds in San Francisco would cause a traffic jam, and a cacophony of horns.
It's gotta be 3-5 seconds tops or corporations will fold.


----------



## Freddie Francisco

For us driver, we know better. I did tipped all my rides from uber or lyft... This is a service industry and drivers should be appreciated by giving tips. It was just so sad that majority of rideshare riders is changing the culture...


----------



## Superunknown

I always tip my driver, or at least try to tip them. Some are so hopelessly indoctrinated with the "no need to tip" brainwashing. 

It seems I'm different as I have not ever knowingly given another Uber driver a ride. What I would do if a fellow driver didn't tip me would be a case by case basis. 

A struggling student driving for Uber to help pay for tuition and books would most likely get a pass from me and a 5 star rating. Most others would likely not be looked at as favorably and subjected to a rating ding. A driver who doesn't tip after talking my ear off about all their entitled cheapskate pax would get a well deserved 1 star rating from me.


----------



## Greguzzi

JaredJ said:


> Because that's a passive aggressive toolish reason to rate someone. Ratings should be used for terrible pax and min fare riders.


LOL. It's passive aggressive and toolish to rate poorly based on tipping, but "normal" to rate poorly for minimum fares?









That's as f*cked up as a football bat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

negeorgia said:


> Uber states that their research shows that tips are not related to quality of service. They feel the need to protect drivers from being unfairly rewarded.


And you buy this from them ?


----------



## My3kidsmum

How do you know when your picking up someone that there an Uber driver?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UberLou

My3kidsmum said:


> How do you know when your picking up someone that there an Uber driver?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Their rating comes up as 3 digits instead of 2. If you see like a 4.85 rating chances are its a driver or someone using the drivers account like a spouse.


----------



## My3kidsmum

UberLou said:


> Their rating comes up as 3 digits instead of 2. If you see like a 4.85 rating chances are its a driver or someone using the drivers account like a spouse.


Thanks.


----------



## UberXking

JuanIguana said:


> While I can appreciate the premise of your complaint I can't completely subscribe to the notion that you provide a ride deserving of a tip each and every time. There's nothing in the rule book that says drivers, much less riders, are required to tip a fellow driver. Be thankful for the tips you do receive but never expect one. And get over this whole notion that tips are somehow something a rider should do...and if you can't, then uber off.


Do you tip your delivery person for bringing you a pizza?
Delivery of a pizza vs person who deserves a tip?


----------



## Skyblue6

UberXking said:


> Do you tip your delivery person for bringing you a pizza?
> Delivery of a pizza vs person who deserves a tip?


Lol if you don't tip maybe he will carry it vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## sicky

uberdriverfornow said:


> And you buy this from them ?


Are you attempting to state that Uber might lie? You clearly are demon spawn uberdriverfornow


----------



## JuanIguana

UberLou said:


> No one is complaining at least not me. A question was simply posed, what would you do in this situation? I am not sure why someone always has to turn a post into something negative. I simply stated a fact, I had 11 drivers and only 3 tipped. I was seeing what other drivers opinions of this was.
> 
> Most drivers complain about not getting tipped yet they themselves may not tip, an observation not a complaint. I do however think is is hypocritical to say one thing and do something else.


You mean like complaining when you say you aren't complaining? Me too. Hate that. For what it's worth, we don't see rider ratings in Chicago market.


----------



## JuanIguana

UberXking said:


> Do you tip your delivery person for bringing you a pizza?
> Delivery of a pizza vs person who deserves a tip?


not if i didn't order a pizza.


----------



## UberLou

JuanIguana said:


> You mean like complaining when you say you aren't complaining? Me too. Hate that. For what it's worth, we don't see rider ratings in Chicago market.


You are so witty. I bet you speak just so you can hear yourself talk.


----------



## JuanIguana

UberLou said:


> You are so witty. I bet you speak just so you can hear yourself talk.


are you complaining?


----------



## UberLou

JuanIguana said:


> are you complaining?


Nope making an observation


----------



## JuanIguana

UberLou said:


> No one is complaining at least not me. A question was simply posed, what would you do in this situation? I am not sure why someone always has to turn a post into something negative. I simply stated a fact, I had 11 drivers and only 3 tipped. I was seeing what other drivers opinions of this was.
> 
> Most drivers complain about not getting tipped yet they themselves may not tip, an observation not a complaint. I do however think is is hypocritical to say one thing and do something else.


 "
Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider." Since you want to keep going, I take the liberty to remind you your original post was not merely a question posed...but a rebuke, a preach and a complaint. Who likes to hear themselves talk?


----------



## UberLou

JuanIguana said:


> "
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider." Since you want to keep going, I take the liberty to remind you your original post was not merely a question posed...but a rebuke, a preach and a complaint. Who likes to hear themselves talk?


Still not a complaint, just making a point. But I like this. Keep commenting it just keeps my post relevant. Win win for me.


----------



## JuanIguana

UberLou said:


> Still not a complaint, just making a point. But I like this. Keep commenting it just keeps my post relevant. Win win for me.


 pretty obvious it's all about you little loulou. you're welcome.


----------



## negeorgia

uberdriverfornow said:


> And you buy this from them ?


Why would you think that? That is the line given from an interview on NPR. Now please don't assume i support NPR.


----------



## UberLou

JuanIguana said:


> pretty obvious it's all about you little loulou. you're welcome.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## JuanIguana

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. It's passive aggressive and toolish to rate poorly based on tipping, but "normal" to rate poorly for minimum fares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's as f*cked up as a football bat.


gUber logic


----------



## Hunt to Eat

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


I always drop a fiver on my driver. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## UberLou

Hunt to Eat said:


> I always drop a fiver on my driver. Why wouldn't I?


You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Reese99

Ziggy said:


> UberLou ... perfect timing on your thread. I was thinking earlier today if Travis & the VPs at Uber are tippers outside of Uber. There's no "Tip Button" at Starbucks, most bars or taxis ... I'm willing to wager that Travis & most VPs at Uber tip everyone except for Uber drivers.


I'd take that bet. I expect Travis DOES NOT tip. In my experience, the more money one has, the less they tip.

Give me a working/poor guy any day, so far as tipping is concerned.


----------



## UberLou

Reese99 said:


> I'd take that bet. I expect Travis DOES NOT tip. In my experience, the more money one has, the less they tip.
> 
> Give me a working/poor guy any day, so far as tipping is concerned.


That is how they got their money by not spending it. That is why Daddy Warbucks travels in an X.


----------



## RichR

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2...


I didn't know that. Thanks!

If I ever pick up a fellow driver, no question I'll be asking how long he/she's been driving, etc., and tipping will be part of that conversation.

Then, if I don't get a tip (monetary or otherwise), the pax/driver gets 1 or 2 stars.


----------



## UberLou

RichR said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks!
> 
> If I ever pick up a fellow driver, no question I'll be asking how long he/she's been driving, etc., and tipping will be part of that conversation.
> 
> Then, if I don't get a tip (monetary or otherwise), the pax/driver gets 1 or 2 stars.


Not sure about 1 or 2 stars but not a 5


----------



## Tironius

UberLou said:


> Most drivers should know by now that when you pick up another driver their rating appears on your screen with 3 digits i.e. 4.75 unlike a regular rider that comes up with 2 i.e. 4.8. The only exception to this is if the driver setup their rider account under a different email address which is uncommon for drivers that signed up over the last 1.5 years.
> 
> I see drivers on this forum gripe constantly about not getting tipped by passengers so I wanted to put this to a test. I noted over the last month every time I picked up another driver. I never told them I knew and only 2 of them told me they were drivers. I picked up a total of 11 drivers and 8 of them did not tip.
> 
> What would you have done with those 8 drivers? Said something as they got out? Give them a 1 star rating?
> 
> Drivers you cannot have it both ways, if you want to get tipped you need to tip. We should know better than the common rider.
> 
> UberLou


Nothing. I don't expect a tip from anyone. And if and when I'll take an Uber, I'll do the same. Cheers.


----------



## Tironius

No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don’t have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It’s not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn’t yours. It’s theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you’ll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


----------



## UberLou

Tironius said:


> No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don't have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It's not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn't yours. It's theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you'll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


A bit dramatic bro.


----------



## Greguzzi

Tironius said:


> No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don't have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It's not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn't yours. It's theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you'll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


----------



## Djc

Tironius said:


> No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don't have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It's not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn't yours. It's theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you'll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


Well people always want what they can't get and when it comes to uber passengers you can't get tips because they are damn cheap. If they weren't cheap why would anyone take pool outside of commuting to/from work (I get that cos its daily and adds up). CHEAP. Even when they have the app option on Lyft uber passengers hardly tip.


----------



## Djc

Djc said:


> Well people always want what they can't get and when it comes to uber passengers you can't get tips because they are damn cheap. If they weren't cheap why would anyone take pool outside of commuting to/from work (I get that cos its daily and adds up). CHEAP. Even when they have the app option on Lyft uber passengers hardly tip.





Tironius said:


> No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don't have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It's not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn't yours. It's theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you'll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


Im going to put a sign in my vehicle that reads "Tipping is mandatory on this trip. If you do not wish to tip please exit the vehicle" and every passenger that gets in I will ask if they have read the sign and agree to the terms of service.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

UberLou said:


> Not sure about 1 or 2 stars but not a 5


Yeah, Uber drivers who fail to tip other Uber drivers have really failed miserably at connecting dots that are right next to one another.


----------



## UberLou




----------



## OdyUber

UberLou said:


> Got mine! It paid for itself the first weekend I had it. I deal with a lot of college kids in Kennesaw, GA and when they realized they could tip me using Apple Pay they thought it was so cool that they could use their technology.
> 
> As a side note it also makes me sad how broke College Kids tip better than well off adults! LOL.


I just ordered the contactless reader, but I'm having some trouble with the cash register config:

Do you pre-enter the tip amount? I tried a 0.00 item charge, but it only offers the tip prompt if >1.00.

I was able to make it work when combining with a toll reimbursement, etc..


----------



## UberLou

OdyUber said:


> I just ordered the contactless reader, but I'm having some trouble with the cash register config:
> 
> Do you pre-enter the tip amount? I tried a 0.00 item charge, but it only offers the tip prompt if >1.00.
> 
> I was able to make it work when combining with a toll reimbursement, etc..


I just setup a base $1 for the sale part that of course leads to the tip screen. I just tell the passenger to deduct $1 from the amount they are tipping me. No issues ever.


----------



## Ubernomics

Ummmm I just don't tip Uber drivers because "hey if these rates good nuff for you drive 4" you is ready make nuff money fool. Free you drive..whut U think n?

Make sense doesn't it, that's all it makes in the D... "Cents." 

Essentially you are the proof Uber uses to support its insulting price decreases and by you driving Uber you are doing a hell of a lot more damage to a drivers pocket book than a tip can do. By not giving another driver a tip perhaps you are encouraging them to not drive and find something lucrative to do instead of use their car as an atm and pull all the value from it. Maybe the driver ends up at xyz company driving 5 miles to work making $8.50 hr- they save their car and get real cash for hours worked guaranteed and that's the "guarantee". Meanwhile you draw down on the Ole Travy boy.

I had them deactivate my Uber rider account but I do always tip my lyft drivers..always.


----------



## UberLou

Interesting


----------



## tootsie

If I didn't tip you, I one starred you.


----------



## Ubernomics

tootsie said:


> If I didn't tip you, I one starred you.


So, who cares! Lmao. Dumb enough to drive, dumb enough to pick me up at 3 stars. I don't take uber anyhow only Lyft so gonna be tough to drop my rating! Lyft gets a tip!


----------



## tootsie

Ubernomics said:


> So, who cares! Lmao. Dumb enough to drive, dumb enough to pick me up at 3 stars. I don't take uber anyhow only Lyft so gonna be tough to drop my rating! Lyft gets a tip!


Lyft is not in Houston so good luck with that dummy.


----------



## Rotobon

I rarely get tipped, so I have gotten used to it. When I get a tip it makes me happy. But some riders think I'm their personal chauffeur and make several stops before their final destination. When they don't tip it pisses me off and I give them 1 star.


----------



## ColdRider

Tironius said:


> No, everybody. People not carrying cash is not about you, believe it or not. They don't have you in mind when they live a cashless lifestyle. It's not about them being cheap or screwing you out of what is yours. It isn't yours. It's theirs. Their money. Never expect a tip, and you'll be pleasantly surprised and humbled when you get one. Look at this forum at the fomenting rage and be dared to wonder if tipping has not brought out the worst in you.


Probably the best post in this thread.

I don't carry cash because I don't need to.


----------

